# Fluorescent light grating for tank bottom.



## Bikeman48088 (Nov 13, 2013)

I have a 6' long 110 gallon tank with 100-150# of pool filter sand and another 100+# of rocks. My fish love to excavate ("digging" just doesn't give what they do justice). One particular very large hole-filled volcanic rock I have weighs about 30 pounds and the fish have it almost sitting directly on the glass now, so I was thinking about sinking one of those fine grid-pattern fluorescent light diffusers on the bottom of the tank to prevent rock to glass contact. It would also have the added benefit of spreading the load across a larger area. Has anyone tried this? And if so, do you see any problems with doing so? 
Here's an example of what I am considering using:


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

This, can be usefull but the fish will just dig it up and then you have an eyesore. Your 30lb rock should be fine sitting on the glass.


----------



## Bikeman48088 (Nov 13, 2013)

Demasoni1 said:


> This, can be usefull but the fish will just dig it up and then you have an eyesore. Your 30lb rock should be fine sitting on the glass.


I don't see how they could dig it up if it's fitted across the entire bottom and composed of small enough squares that they can't get inside of them enough to expose the grid.
As for the 30 pound rock sitting directly on the glass, I'm only worried if they undercut the sand and it collapses onto the glass.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

He means they'll dig the sand out down to the egg crate (light grating) and then you'll have the egg crate visible. Rocks should sit directly on the glass, they should be placed before the sand goes in the tank. This will ensure that rocks never "collapse" onto the glass. Many people have used egg crate, I did once, but it looks terrible when they dig down to it and expose it, and they will, repeatedly.


----------



## Bikeman48088 (Nov 13, 2013)

lilscoots said:


> He means they'll dig the sand out down to the egg crate (light grating) and then you'll have the egg crate visible. Rocks should sit directly on the glass, they should be placed before the sand goes in the tank. This will ensure that rocks never "collapse" onto the glass. Many people have used egg crate, I did once, but it looks terrible when they dig down to it and expose it, and they will, repeatedly.


I have 3-4" of sand, lots of shale/slate. If I put them in first, they'd all be buried if I put them directly on the glass.


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

cichlids will dig to the bottom of whatever depth you have in your tank, its in their nature.


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

I have this under my rocks. I stirred the sand on Wednesday during water change, and right now I count no fewer than 6 places in which the white grid is visible on the bottom of my tank. "Hate" is probably too strong of word for how I feel about that visual, but it's definitely distracting. They most assuredly love to dig and displace the PFS, but if your big rocks are on or near the bottom to begin with, you're ok. It's not generally as if they "topple" into the hole the fish dig. If stacking though, I'd definitely be sure the bottom rocks were generally worked down through the sand to rest on the bottom glass before I used that rock as a base to stack the next layer on.


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

I use the 1/4" thick egg-crate. My Demasoni and yellow lab both like to excavate down to the grid, but only in-between rocks where it isn't really visible. I don't stack rocks to create caves, I prefer to lean tall rocks against each other to create crevices as it looks more natural imo.


----------



## tankhead (Aug 8, 2008)

I use this under the rock when setting up the tank, but only where large rocks are placed. This way they can dig all they want and I rarely see the grid.


----------



## iridextr (Feb 8, 2013)

In one of my 55's I have two 20ish lb rocks on the glass. The trick is to lay the rocks down with as much rock in contact with the glass as possible. If there's only three sharp points on the glass you could have issues, but if it's sort of laying on the glass with lots of blunt contact you'll be fine.


----------

